# purify bee venom :s



## soldorado (Jun 9, 2014)

hi

am claudio from italy.
i want buy a bee venom collector. 
after the collection how i can purify the venom ?

tnx


----------



## ellorno (Jan 16, 2014)

soldorado said:


> hi
> 
> am claudio from italy.
> i want buy a bee venom collector.
> ...


Well, consider what is going to be with the venom. Pollen, legs & wings, maybe some dust or something. 

you would think that anything above the venom would precipitate to the bottom, and the solution would be pure venom. This is my thinking of this.

I developed my own collector, especially when it costs over $450 for a single collector. Just made it out of wire wrapped around a square glass jar, electrical device is a Dr. Ho's muscle therapy system. Set the strength to low, let it collect! first attempt I set it WAY too high. Got 20mg out off the jar.

Let me know what you came across for your question answers.


----------

